# Pakistani Political Cartoons.



## pakistanheritage

Sometime the political cartoons are the way of educating and informing the people which can be difficult otherwise to be stated .Political cartoons have an impact in media especially they are the integral part of the most newspapers of the world and journals not only in Pakistan but in the whole world..Also it is the way of expressing your way of different opinions which could be difficult otherwise...So post some which you find interesting.


































More Pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Witcher

How to post photos?


----------



## Al Bhatti

There is already a thread http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/170959-todays-cartoon.html


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Bamboo Castle

Nice cartoons.. but you can not beat shishir in cartoons...


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## piddu

Nice cartoons but video clips dalo yaar


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khongkhong

good


----------



## ghazi52

..
..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mirza in action .....................
.
.


----------



## Irfan Baloch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......................
........
..



...........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...................................



...................


----------



## ghazi52

.....................Nine Zero..................

..




..


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................



.........................


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................................



...................................................


----------



## dravidianhero

ghazi52 said:


> .........................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...................................................


Ghazi saab what are your picks of coke studio this season?


----------



## ghazi52

dravidianhero said:


> Ghazi saab what are your picks of coke studio this season?


*Sammi Meri Waar,*
Coke Studio Season 8


----------



## dravidianhero

ghazi52 said:


> *Sammi Meri Waar,*
> Coke Studio Season 8


Mine also...it has been on repeat mode for 3 hours on my mobile....this season strings lived up to expectations unlike the last season..rohail Hyatt will be missed though.
Bewaja and tajdar e haram are good too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

dravidianhero said:


> Mine also...it has been on repeat mode for 3 hours on my mobile....this season strings lived up to expectations unlike the last season..rohail Hyatt will be missed though.
> Bewaja and tajdar e haram are good too.


Love...........................


----------



## Zibago

dravidianhero said:


> Mine also...it has been on repeat mode for 3 hours on my mobile....this season strings lived up to expectations unlike the last season..rohail Hyatt will be missed though.
> Bewaja and tajdar e haram are good too.


Listen to the original

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................

Nice............


----------



## Zibago

It is one of the folklore of Cholistan.Summy was a beautiful girl from Cholistan, living with her mother. She was kidnapped by a village ruffian. Her mother in the absence of her daughter used to cry and often does walling. Her lamenting change into words, so the Summy folk lore was formed. So it is not a love song rather a lamenting of a mother for her daughter. There is a narration about this story that in Cholistan when rains do not fall for a long time and the drought lasts months. The people come out of their homes and sing Summy. The group lamenting is so heart rending that even sky's eyes become wet and it start to weep with torrential rains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dravidianhero

fakhre mirpur said:


> It is one of the folklore of Cholistan.Summy was a beautiful girl from Cholistan, living with her mother. She was kidnapped by a village ruffian. Her mother in the absence of her daughter used to cry and often does walling. Her lamenting change into words, so the Summy folk lore was formed. So it is not a love song rather a lamenting of a mother for her daughter. There is a narration about this story that in Cholistan when rains do not fall for a long time and the drought lasts months. The people come out of their homes and sing Summy. The group lamenting is so heart rending that even sky's eyes become wet and it start to weep with torrential rains.


Man this comment with exact words is also there in coke studio video...
Did you copy that comment or was it you who made that comment?

The song would have been much better had it been sung by that female alone..that umair jaiswal fellow ruined it a bit.


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................



................... . . . . .. .


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................................



............................

...............................................................................



..........................................................................................................


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................................



........................................


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................................




.............

.................
.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................



..................

....................................................


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................



........................


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................................................................



.........


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................................................



..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................................................



.................


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................................................



.....


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................



.........


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................



.........


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................



.......


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................



...............................


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................



.............


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................................



.....


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................................................................



.....


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................................



..........


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................................................................




.....


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................................



.................


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................



.......

.
.
.


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................

.



..

....


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................................



.......


----------



## Muhammad Jabran

Pakistani Politicians are now just hilarious characters and nothing more


----------



## ghazi52

..........................



............


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................................................................



....


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................



....


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................



........


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................



.....


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................................................



......


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................................................



...


----------



## ghazi52

........................................................................................



...


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................................................



.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................................................




........


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................................................



.......


----------



## ghazi52

........................................................................................



..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........................................................................



....


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................................



...


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................................



...


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................................



...


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................................



..


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................................


.





...


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................................................



......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................................................................



.....


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................................



.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................................



...


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................................................



..


----------



## Azadkashmir

the day pak goes all out war these guys will be packing bags or lynched in streets. 

a list should be made of all traitors then distributed then execute the command to lynch on that day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................................................




...


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................






.....


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................................................



...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................................






...


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................................................



..


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................................................





...


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................................






...


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................................................
.




....


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................






..


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................................






........


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................





....


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................





.....


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................





...

.
.
.


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................



.....


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................







..

Mr Chaudhry repeating the standard Pakistani line that “Prime Minister Modi arranged his landmark visit at the last minute on Friday.

“PM Modi phoned Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif while on a visit to neighbouring Afghanistan and asked if he could make a stop in Pakistan on his way home.

“And the Pak PM said to him, ‘Please come, you are our guest, please come and have tea with me’,” he said.


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................






..


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................................






......


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................



....


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................






..


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................





........

.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........................................................





....


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................




........


----------



## ghazi52

.
..................................................................




........


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................





..


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................





....


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................




...


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................................





.....


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................





.....


----------



## ghazi52

........................................................





.......


----------



## ghazi52

....................................


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................





.........


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................




..


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................




.....


----------



## ghazi52

............................................




.....


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................




.......


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................




......


----------



## ghazi52

..........................




....


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................





.


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................





.......


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................





.....


----------



## ghazi52

....................................





.


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.


----------



## ghazi52

......................






.....


----------



## ghazi52

..................






......


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................




......


----------



## ghazi52

................................................







.......


----------



## ghazi52

................................





......


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................





.....


----------



## ghazi52

................................





...


----------



## ghazi52

....................................






...


----------



## ghazi52

........................................





.


----------



## ghazi52

.....................

.




..


----------



## ghazi52

..............................





....


----------



## ghazi52

....................................





.


----------



## ghazi52

.............................




.....


----------



## ghazi52

....................





..


----------



## ghazi52

..........................





.........


----------



## ghazi52

..........................

.





.....


----------



## ghazi52

..................

.





.........


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................





......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...................................






...........


----------



## ghazi52

..................................




......


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................





...


----------



## ghazi52

.................................






...


----------



## ghazi52

............................


.






....


----------



## ghazi52

.......................






....


----------



## ghazi52

.............................







...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................





.....


----------



## ghazi52

...........................





.....


----------



## ghazi52

................................





..


----------



## ghazi52

...........................





....


----------



## ghazi52

....................





....


----------



## ghazi52

Yasirashraf100 said:


> what is this[/QUOT]



Cheap oil. Donkey thinks of his survival.


----------



## ghazi52

.............................





....


----------



## ghazi52

..........................





.....


----------



## ghazi52

............................








......


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................


----------



## ghazi52

..............................




.




...


----------



## ghazi52

....................







.....


----------



## ghazi52

...........................





.....


----------



## ghazi52

..............







...


----------



## ghazi52

.....................







....


----------



## ghazi52

....................





...


----------



## ghazi52

.................







..


----------



## ghazi52

..................








....


----------



## ghazi52

................



.





...


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.


----------



## ghazi52

........................................


----------



## ghazi52

...


----------



## ghazi52

......


----------



## ghazi52

....


----------



## ghazi52

...


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......


----------



## ghazi52

....
.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
..


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

..


----------



## ghazi52

..


----------



## ghazi52

.
.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

....


----------



## ghazi52

...


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

....


----------



## ghazi52

...


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

...


----------



## ghazi52

....


----------



## ghazi52

....


----------



## ghazi52

..


----------



## ghazi52

..


----------



## ghazi52

`````````````````````````


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

......................


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.............


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Delnavaz B



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Push UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP.....


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

ghazi52 said:


>


Poor Ganga


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*TODAY'S CARTOON*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*




*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*N*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Zahoor's Cartoon


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Yasir Ashraf

ghazi52 said:


> ...................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...................


I See this post but i thing this post is very old on this forulm


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Z


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## khan021

Behtreen collection udham


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## alibaz




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## faaiq Sheikh

Interesting aspects !


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

i


----------



## jupiter2007

New Movie coming soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

https://media.giphy.com/media/26xBvsqfleO5tI2nm/giphy.gif


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Parties are a harbor for tharki uncles to get drunk and approach young girls*

It is at these havens wherein these men are treated to a feast of potential catches. They will hit on anything with a pulse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

ghazi52 said:


> *Parties are a harbor for tharki uncles to get drunk and approach young girls*
> 
> It is at these havens wherein these men are treated to a feast of potential catches. They will hit on anything with a pulse.


Bahi s head looks like pineapple

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

And Imran Khan can't argue with that!






Sheikh Rasheed thinkin' 'Aint no rally coming between me and my biryani'


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fledgingwings

Ouch !


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Rashid Mahmood




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Turingsage

Not many have commented on the cartoons published in the tribune. I consider the Pakistani cartoonists there to be miles ahead of any in SOUTH ASIA. Their drawing skills and the ability to encapsulate satirically are the best I have seen in Asia and certainly the sub-continent.
I am really surprised Pakistanis do not boast at all about a skill in which they are the best. Unquestionably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*ANY IDEA WHY SAAF PAANI PEOPLE BOUGHT **BULLETPROOF** SUVs WORTH BILLIONS? *

YES, THEY KNOW FUTURE WARS ARE GOING TO BE OVER WATER


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

MQM.. in Karachi


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Ahmad Sajjad Paracha

Nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*NEW GOVT EXPECTATIONS DEMANDS OPPOSITION*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Asad Umar trying to drive Pakistan economy.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Titanium100

ghazi52 said:


>



This is savage


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Maula Jatt

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 766717


Wait isn't this an American cartoon?


----------



## ghazi52

Sainthood 101 said:


> Wait isn't this an American cartoon?


Thanks.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

ZahoorPublished August 31, 2021


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

..




........


----------



## ghazi52

...................




.........


----------



## ghazi52

.................




........


----------



## ghazi52

-----------





-----------------------


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## PakAlp

W can disagree with politicians etc but making stupid cartoons to mock them, playing stupid videos etc is not right. This is how in the west people got bored of attacking politicians and then started to make anti religious videos and photos. One mock leads to another one.


----------



## Ghessan



Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

;l;l;l


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## Ghessan

Marium Aurangzeb announced Rs 2000 and "رنگ دیا مورے کیسریا"


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------

